# Happy Birthday LPBeier



## taxlady (Oct 4, 2022)

I hope you are having a wonderful day, @LPBeier


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 4, 2022)

Happy birthday to one of the greats.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Oct 4, 2022)

Happy birthday LP!!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 4, 2022)

_Happy Birthday LP!!!  Hope you are doing well!_


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2022)

Hauoli la hanau @LPBeier !!!!
Happy Birthday Lidia, hope to see you around DC again soon.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2022)

Thanks, KGirl!!! I have been going through a lot lately, health-wise and helping my hubby with his books plus trying to set up a business. But I want to make some time for this place.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  I was just going to say I hope you are still OK somewhere, but I see you are now!  Stay safe!


----------

